
The ethics of computer science: this researcher has a controversial proposal - marchenko
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05791-w
======
occamschainsaw
I am not sure if I agree with the proposal. I feel that this won't solve the
problems it is raising. Once a technology is out there people are going to use
and misuse it. Disclosing the potential harmful effects won't prevent that.
Predicting harmful effects is also a terribly difficult job and humans are
pretty good at figuring out ingenious ways to misuse technologies.

Using this for peer review process adds another layer of subjectivity to an
already messy system. What if the peer reviewer doesn't agree with the
negative consequences? Also the big companies can use their researchers to
block papers with negative consequences they don't like.

On the other hand, I really hope that people keep working on the ethics of
using machine learning techniques. Maybe set up ethics bodies with real power
like the engineering and medical professions?

